# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دامپزشکی ازاد

## -sina-

سلام با تراز 7900(کنکور) میتونم ازاد بابل یا ساری بخونم به نظرتون؟؟

----------


## mina62

سلام نمیدونم والا.فیروزاباد فارس که دامپزشکی بدون کنکور میپذیره.


> سلام با تراز 7900(کنکور) میتونم ازاد بابل یا ساری بخونم به نظرتون؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> سلام نمیدونم والا.فیروزاباد فارس که دامپزشکی بدون کنکور میپذیره.


با بسیج تا 7500 قبول شدن برای دکترا.
بدون کنکور مقطع کاردانی یا کارشناسی هست

----------


## -sina-

قبول شدن تو دکترا میدونم اره تبریز صد در صد میارم...ولی میخام شمال باشه

----------


## aminb12

> سلام با تراز 7900(کنکور) میتونم ازاد بابل یا ساری بخونم به نظرتون؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز . متاسفانه رشته دامپزشکی زیاد مناسب نیست حتی دولتیش هم زیاد ارزش خوندن نداره . چون زیاد به این رشته اهمیت نمیدن . داروخونه دامپزشکی هم تاسیس کنی زیاد کاربرد نداره . 
بیمارستان های دامپزشکی هم متخصص جراحی دام بیشتر میخوان تا دامپزشک اما انتخاب با خودته . شاید اگه زرنگ باشی درامد خوبی داشته باشه

----------


## Ava62

> سلام با تراز 7900(کنکور) میتونم ازاد بابل یا ساری بخونم به نظرتون؟؟


با سلام ، با توجه به تراز های دانشگاه آزاد در سال 94 ، به احتمال خیلی زیاد قبول میشید ، ولی اگر خدایی نکرده یک درصد نشدید مطمئنا تو تکمیل ظرفیت قبولید ...

موفق باشید

----------

